# "Adriaan Basson | Want to stop a cult? Then don't buy aQuellé bottled water"



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

I don't drink bottled water as a general rule, but for those that do, please have a look here:

https://www.news24.com/news24/Colum...GYYOe1wLEdr0gs44lKoOzbRIljkDD2xoBfVIUXoVmoRwE

https://www.news24.com/news24/video...s-uncovering-a-cult-in-kwazulu-natal-20200917

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

I can't open the full story as I don't have a subscription. Sounds hectic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (21/9/20)

People who start cults should be killed........very slowly.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (21/9/20)

The column was open this morning. But now it's behind the irritating paywall.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (21/9/20)

Its a big warning flag when a 3rd party attempts to interfere with the parent child relationship.


> One of the unwritten rules that Erlo Stegen has been imposing at Kwasizabantu Mission during the last three or four decades is that children are not allowed to counsel with their parents. (This must of course be seen against the background of another unwritten rule: everybody at KSB must have a counsellor to whom they must go to confess their sins, share their problems, ask for advice, etc.)
> 
> Erlo Stegen verbally confirmed this rule to me when I challenged him about it some years ago.



https://www.ksb-alert.com/562/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

